

Show HN: The result of our first hackathon - nintax
http://www.thebooklistr.com/

======
harrywye
UI looks clean and functional. Good work. If I can suggest one feature, how
about adding "browse" or list functionality. With a limited "inventory" at
this point, search interface does not seem to be the most efficient way to use
the site.

~~~
nintax
Thanks, that's a good idea. We'll try it out!

------
nintax
Comments and critique are very welcome.

